# Homeowner or Small Truck Plows



## Michaelefd (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi All
New to plowing. I own a 2007 Ford Explorer Sports Trac, and I was thinking of making use of it to plow my long 250' driveway and maybe some neighbors driveways to make a little money nothing crazy.
Looking at some plows online and pricing them, I've checked into, Fisher Homesteader, Meyer Home Plow, Sno-away, Snow Bear and a couple of others. Most of there weight seems to be about the same 250 lbs.
I'm leaning toward the Fisher Homesteader due to, wireless remote (joystick available) and price $3,650.00 
Most of the others due not have total control from inside the truck like the Fisher.

If anyone has any input I'd like to see if anyway has used it or tried any of the plows mentioned.
thanks
Michael -Massachusetts


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

There is a whole section dedicated to homeowner or non-commercial plowing and equipment. You might want to ask a moderator to move this thread there where you'll have a better response.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd also think long and hard about doing any plowing outside of your own drive.....you'd want appropriate insurance, which would likely not be justifiable with the extra money you could make.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

For $3650.oo I would find a real good used BOSS V for driveways.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

REAPER;1136319 said:


> For $3650.oo I would find a real good used BOSS V for driveways.


I would pay to see that hanging off an exploder sport track. It may be just a bit over the axle capacity. :laughing:


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

mnglocker;1136323 said:


> I would pay to see that hanging off an exploder sport track. It may be just a bit over the axle capacity. :laughing:


im thinking a boss v would be too much plow for that suv


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

When people ask about a plow I assume they know the riggers of what plowing consists of. I am not a ford person and only really know what trucks they have. If someone is willing to use a oversized riding lawn mower to plow with then they may as well go all the way. 

If it looks or is compared to the GEO Tracker in anyway then I change my suggestion.

Go find a riding mower and put a 42" blade on it. You will save in repair costs and frustrations.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Boss, Fisher, Meyer, Snoway all make homeowner plows.

on the top of this page click on the icon for each of the plow makers (except Snoway) they all have "find a plow for your truck" section


----------



## Michaelefd (Dec 3, 2010)

I've looked into a lawn mower plow and snow thrower but the snow thrower is about $2,000 not sure about the plow. I don't think it will do what I need it to and I'd be out there as long as I am now with my simplicity. At least with the plow I can do a few small driveways and make a little money.
I just looked into the stainless steal snow dogg for the Explorer Sports Trac and the price is comparable to the Fisher Homesteader and I think it may be made a little better thah the Homesteader. The cost is only $60 more at $3,710.
Anyone know about Snow-Dogg Plows?


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

REAPER;1136319 said:


> For $3650.oo I would find a real good used BOSS V for driveways.


Solid advice that specifically applies to the vehicle in question. Now I know who to go to for all the answers.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1136530 said:


> Solid advice that specifically applies to the vehicle in question. Now I know who to go to for all the answers.


Ain't that cute. The newb growing up to be a troll.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

vplow??? on an explorer sport trac??? ok back up i recommend in the boss area a 7 foot sport duty


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing (Dec 13, 2009)

REAPER;1136623 said:


> Ain't that cute. The newb growing up to be a troll.


Are you always an asshat or just with new forum members?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

After looking at the vehicle in question. Which I hardly ever waste my time doing. I suggest just taking the money and looking for a old used truck with a plow already on it.

I doubt BOSS makes a mount available for it since it is not listed there at all. The vehicle in question is not made for any type of plow if you want a honest opine.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

tubby i would say he is and a sheltered one at that if he doesnt know what a ford explorer is its a bird its a plane it super plower oh wait its just REAPER nevermind


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Tubby's Snow Plowing;1136659 said:


> Are you always an asshat or just with new forum members?


Always. 

Are you always a troll or only to others giving a honest response that has nothing to do with you?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

ihdriver7088;1136666 said:


> tubby i would say he is and a sheltered one at that if he doesnt know what a ford explorer is its a bird its a plane it super plower oh wait its just REAPER nevermind


Yes very sheltered. Live above a gas station where I hack the pay phone line for INTERNET and AOL!!!1123elevintytwelve!!!!!!!

I try to avoid clogging up my knowledge of any thing ford.


----------



## Michaelefd (Dec 3, 2010)

Looked into the Boss. I liked it but they don't make a bracket for my truck. Still considering the SnowDogg, MD68 which seems to be well made.


----------



## Michaelefd (Dec 3, 2010)

Reaper, you have to much time on your hands and probably socially inadaquate. there must be a good site for someone like you to go play on.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Michaelefd;1136717 said:


> Reaper, you have to much time on your hands and probably socially inadaquate. there must be a good site for someone like you to go play on.


I'd recommend www.LawnSite.com. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Micheal, I understand your desires but have to ask a question (that I am sure I did not want to answer when I wanted a new toy).
1) how many times will $3600 pay someone else to plow your driveway?
Add to that the cost of increased maintainance on your Explorer (that is not really designed to plow) and the maintainance on the plow, storing the plow off season, insuring it. Sure you might make a few $ doing the neighbor's driveways but 1 broken part, tore up yard etc will take care of that real quick. Assuming you can get your neighbors to actually pay you.

That being said, look at your major plow dealers close by and go with one of them. All the major manufacturers make good equipment, especially when it is essentailly what they have been building for years. I bought a Western so it has to be the BEST, right? You'll hear a lot of belly aching about them but Curtis make a fine plow and right there in Ma.
Or, as has been suggested, watch craigslist etc for a used set up already on a truck. It is the wrong time of year to make out in that area right now but you never know. Perhaps wait till spring to get your new plow when the dealers want to get rid of them and might deal with you a bit/not be in a hurry to install it (and do a better job).

Chad


----------



## Flatulentvandal (Nov 19, 2008)

Michaelefd;1135974 said:


> Hi All
> New to plowing. I own a 2007 Ford Explorer Sports Trac, and I was thinking of making use of it to plow my long 250' driveway and maybe some neighbors driveways to make a little money nothing crazy.
> Looking at some plows online and pricing them, I've checked into, Fisher Homesteader, Meyer Home Plow, Sno-away, Snow Bear and a couple of others. Most of there weight seems to be about the same 250 lbs.
> I'm leaning toward the Fisher Homesteader due to, wireless remote (joystick available) and price $3,650.00
> ...


Here's a photo of my Sport Trac setup.. I do one medium lot and a few driveways with it.

The Sno-Way ST (& newer 22 series) is available with both "Wireless Remote Control" & 'Down Pressure' -which makes a light plow much more efficient. Both of those features are what made up my mind to go with a Sno-Way. After using the down pressure, I wouldn't buy a lightweight plow without Down-Pressure.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Meyer DrivePro xysport


----------



## eric02038 (Oct 1, 2010)

Michaelefd;1136447 said:


> I've looked into a lawn mower plow and snow thrower but the snow thrower is about $2,000 not sure about the plow. I don't think it will do what I need it to and I'd be out there as long as I am now with my simplicity. At least with the plow I can do a few small driveways and make a little money.
> I just looked into the stainless steal snow dogg for the Explorer Sports Trac and the price is comparable to the Fisher Homesteader and I think it may be made a little better thah the Homesteader. The cost is only $60 more at $3,710.
> Anyone know about Snow-Dogg Plows?


I would go with the snow dogg. The Fisher Homesteader is a terd, waste of money. I see them on craigslist all the time for about 600-1,000. The Snow Dogg is really good option for your vehical


----------



## MGriffin (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a snow Dogg MD 68 on my truck and I love it. I only plow a few driveways with it 4 to be exact and no problems.


----------

